# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Игра гусей. Правила игры.

## Kathakali

Мне перевести инструкции для маленькой детской игры с немецкого на русский... 
Как сказалось бы по-русски: 
Передвинь обратно фишку за выпавшее число очков.
или
Передвинь фишку за выпавшее число очков обратно.
или
Передвинь фишку обратно за... 
передвинуть фишку *за* или *на* ??? 
Большое спасибо,
К.

----------


## Оля

> Мне надо перевести инструкцию для маленькой детской игры с немецкого на русский... 
> Как сказать _ по-русски: 
> Передвинь обратно фишку за выпавшее число очков.
> или
> Передвинь фишку за выпавшее число очков обратно.
> или
> Передвинь фишку обратно за... 
> передвинуть фишку *за* или *на* ??? 
> Большое спасибо,
> К.

 Это зависит от контекста. Опиши ситуацию, в которой надо "передвинуть фишку" и что конкретно надо сделать.
И покажи немецкий текст, вдруг поможет.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I guess it should be something like 
"Бросьте кубик, и передвиньте фишку на соответствующее количество полей вперед (назад)". 
If the kids are small you can try to simplify tje language. May be like this:
"Брось кубик, и сделай столько ходов (назад), сколько у тебя выпало очков". 
Here is Russian site dedicated to board games with plenty of rules. You can pick up there the words and expressions you need. http://www.boardgames.ru/download.php

----------


## Kathakali

Спасибо! 
Игра является совсем простой постольной игре: 
В начале дети получают игральные фишки, симболизирающие уже упомянутые гуси  :: 
Потом все по очереди бросают сразу два кубика. Количество выпавших очков указывает, за (?) сколько полей вперёд – или обратно! – игроку следует передвинуть свою фишку. 
Объявляется победителем тот игрок, кто как первый преодолеет все препятствия и с точным числом очков на кубиках достигнет цельного поля.  
Есть и дополнительная инструкция, т.е. список полей, на которых "случается" что-то особенное. 
Например,
Feld Nummer 5: Um die gew

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Kathakali]Спасибо! 
Игра является совсем простой настольной игрой: 
В начале дети получают игральные фишки, символизирающие уже упомянутых гусей.  :: 
Потом все по очереди бросают сразу два кубика. Количество выпавших очков указывает, на сколько полей вперёд – или обратно! – игроку следует передвинуть свою фишку. 
Объявляется победителем тот игрок, кто первым преодолеет все препятствия и с точным Das ist klar was du meinst. Aber das Wort ist nicht genau. Ich denke... числом очков на кубиках достигнет нужногоVielleicht, целевой ist mehr 'speziell' als noch etwas.поля.  
Есть и дополнительная инструкция, т.е. список полей, на которых "случается" что-то особенное. 
Например,
Feld Nummer 5: Um die gew

----------


## Полуношник

> Спасибо! 
> Игра является совсем простой настольной игрой:

 Эту игру обычно называют "игра в гусёк". А правила можно найти в "Завещании чудака" Жюля Верна.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Kathakali  символизирающие

 символизирующие

----------


## Оля

> Кто заблудился в лабиринте, должен вернуться на поле номер 30. 
> Здесь наступит смерть: Вернись в начало и начни еще раз.

----------


## Kathakali

> Эту игру обычно называют "игра в гусёк". А правила можно найти в "Завещании чудака" Жюля Верна.

 !!! 
Уф. А я была совсем уверена в том, что речь идёт о простой игре, которую выдумали у меня на работе! Она мне казалась так глупой (хоть глупо формулированной), что мне и во сне не снилось поискать "G

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=Kathakali] 

> Эту игру обычно называют "игра в гусёк". А правила можно найти в "Завещании чудака" Жюля Верна.

 !!! 
Уф. А я была совсем уверена в том, что речь идёт о простой игре, которую выдумали у меня на работе! Она мне казалась такой глупой (хоть глупо формулированной), что мне и во сне не снилось поискать "G

----------


## Kathakali

> I can't understand what you mean by хоть глупо формулированной.. My guess - хотя и и глупо сформулированной...

 Sorry. I meant to rhetorically take back that the game itself was stupid, and narrow it down to the fact that it's the phrasing in German that sounds kind of stupid.
That's what I get when I use dictionaries...

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I can't understand what you mean by хоть глупо формулированной.. My guess - хотя и и глупо сформулированной...   Sorry. I meant to rhetorically take back that the game itself was stupid, and narrow it down to the fact that it's the phrasing in German that sounds kind of stupid.
> That's what I get when I use dictionaries...

 Perhaps then my version is ok to use in this context.

----------


## Kathakali

"Объявляется победителем тот, кто первым ... с ответствующим числом очков на кубиках достигнет целевого поля. Он станет Гусиным Королем! (или Королем Гусей?)
... 
На следующих полях случается что-то особенное: 
Вернись на столько полей (или поля?), сколько у тебя выпало очков.
Через мост доберёшься быстрее до цели: подвинь свою фишку на поле номер 12!
Продолжи на столько полей, сколько у тебя выпало очков.
Освежены, пойдём дальше: брось кубики ещё один раз!
Кто выпил кубок вина, должен пропустить следующий ход.
..." 
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Оля

> "Победителем объявляется тот, кто первым _ с соответствующим количеством очков на кубиках достигнет нужного (oder специального) поля. Он станет Гусиным Королем! (или Королем Гусей? egal, aber "гусиным королем" ist besser)
> ... 
> На следующих полях случается что-то особенное: ("случается что-то особенное" ist nicht gut...) 
> Вернись на столько полей, сколько у тебя выпало очков.
> Через мост доберёшься быстрее до цели: подвинь свою фишку на поле номер 12! Продвинься на столько полей, сколько у тебя выпало очков. nicht verstanden
> Освежены (??), пойдём дальше: брось кубики ещё один раз! Тот, кто выпил кубок вина, должен пропустить следующий ход.
> ..." 
> Спасибо большое.

----------


## Kathakali

Danke, Olja. 
Was meinst Du mit 'nicht verstanden'?
Ich habe "продолжи" geschrieben, weil man, wenn man auf dieses Feld kommt, noch einmal die gleiche Anzahl an Feldern weiter ziehen soll. 
Die Anleitung ist im Deutschen auch nicht besonders gut geschrieben, deswegen machen mir die folgenden Passagen Probleme: 
"Auf folgenden Feldern passiert etwas:..."
"Ein k

----------


## Оля

> Was meinst Du mit 'nicht verstanden'?

 Oh!   ::  
Sorry, es ist schon verstanden. Ich habe vergessen, meine Bemerkung zu l

----------


## Оля

[quote=Kathakali]"Ein k

----------


## Оля

> "Auf folgenden Feldern passiert etwas:..."

 Du kannst sagen: 
На следующих (oder этих) полях действуют особые правила:

----------


## Kathakali

Vielen lieben Dank!

----------


## Полуношник

It's better to use the word "клетка" instead of "поле". 
Игровое поле состоит из пятидесяти клеток. 
Передвиньте фишку на две клетки вперёд.
Вернитесь на две клетки назад.

----------

